# Splitting Hairs



## OldCreek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sometimes I think when it comes to sizing we're all just splittin hairs here! Come on, can't we all fit on bikes that are within a cm or two? I understand that when you're spending thousands on a frame you want the best/custom fit but is it that critical? There are so many variables that can be adjusted.... why be so rigid? You can move your seat around, use a different length/degree stem, etc. 

I have multiple bikes of "different" sizes that are set up pretty darn close. My seat height is the same on all three and the feel from the amount of setback from the BB is pretty much the same. Sure, I have different stem lengths for each bike but the feel is the same. Moreover, you almost never hear about guys talking about how different stem lengths effect their steering. Sure, going below or above the average range of stem lengths may signify a problem (~90-130) but I'm talking about bikes that fit within a cm or two.

Look at compact/sloping frames. Don't those come in "generic" sizing i.e.: sm, med, large, xlarge... as well as within the cm range. Sure, that may be a cost issue but the point is the same.... they make it work!

My three bikes have a 56.3, 56, and 55 cc top tube. I use a 100, 110, 120 cm stem respectively and they feel pretty good. [Full disclosure, my Colnago is a '56cm' (55cc top tube) and I use a 120 cm stem (I may try a 130cm stem for perspective).] I starting thinking about posting this thread since I was worried about whether or not my Colnago was a proper fit. I bought it used and got a good deal but was worried about the sizing... but it seems to fit fine (with some adjusting).

A lot of companies don't even offer bikes in consecutive cm sizes. So when we sit here debating one size or another cm bike are we wasting time?

I guess what I'm saying is, Man!........ I sure seems like we're splittin hairs.

(Or do I owe you all an apology for wasting your time?)


----------



## OldCreek (Feb 7, 2005)

*apology given*

O.K..... I've spent the last 4 hours talking about this subject with a friend and he's made me see some of the errors in my thinking. i.e. "you can make it work but you'll end up throwing off the geometry."

But, there is still a "close enough" when it comes to sizing. Afterall, not all of us need custom sizing.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

OldCreek said:


> O.K..... I've spent the last 4 hours talking about this subject with a friend and he's made me see some of the errors in my thinking. i.e. "you can make it work but you'll end up throwing off the geometry."
> 
> But, there is still a "close enough" when it comes to sizing. Afterall, not all of us need custom sizing.


I thought I was mad, replying to myself on an earlier thread, but now I'm not the only one.
FWIW: I too have many bikes, all different sizes except my last two Colnagos: C50 Anniversary and MXL. Both 57cms. They have differing stem lengths (Can't alter Cinelli Rams much) but otherwise same size and geometry. They ride pretty differently, presumably because of frame material. But.... The C50 just feels a much bigger bike. Why is that? - it weighs less. Both are record groupset, C50 wheels "better" than the Protons on the MXL although they also feel fine. Any ideas?


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

edmundjaques said:


> I thought I was mad, replying to myself on an earlier thread, but now I'm not the only one.
> FWIW: I too have many bikes, all different sizes except my last two Colnagos: C50 Anniversary and MXL. Both 57cms. They have differing stem lengths (Can't alter Cinelli Rams much) but otherwise same size and geometry. They ride pretty differently, presumably because of frame material. But.... The C50 just feels a much bigger bike. Why is that? - it weighs less. Both are record groupset, C50 wheels "better" than the Protons on the MXL although they also feel fine. Any ideas?


Fatter tubes...?


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

6was9 said:


> Fatter tubes...?


Yep, could be just that. But then, how do they it make it feel bigger? - it's quite a noticable difference. Can't be aerodynamics - I'm the fattest thing on both bikes.


----------

